# 302, 630



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these 2 units from a friend on facebook.The engine is pretty rough, mainly missing a lot of things. The caboose is just dirty, but it does light up.Just from looking at the loco.. the white insulators are loose, there's no brush tube caps, no brushes, springs, male jack plug or panel, missing wiring harness, bent roof corner, no smoke stack, boiler front has a broken tab,missing the correct screws on drivers, wow, this baby will take some doing.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few more, I hate to see what the tender looks like inside.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A thorough break-down of the caboose.. My usual clean-up, hot soapy bath, cleaned the wheels,etc. Won't bore everyone with the details.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Cleaned up, ready for the lay-out. Lights very nicely too!!


----------

